# The last go-round of high oil prices....



## daveomak (Jul 26, 2022)

No one could afford asphalt...  
This morning I got a whiff of the small batch plant starting up...  That's the only time it emits any odors...  
My first thought, "someone has really deep pockets"....


----------



## clifish (Jul 26, 2022)

The price of gas is dropping so I would imagine oil=asphalt would be a bit as well. I know they are doing tons of roadwork around me and I mean some big projects.  That kind of work will continue (tax payer) no matter the price.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 26, 2022)

Paid $3.79 for reg on the way in to work this morning.  Hopefully it'll keep going down.
Jim


----------



## clifish (Jul 26, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Paid $3.79 for reg on the way in to work this morning.  Hopefully it'll keep going down.
> Jim


We still have not dropped below $4.25


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 26, 2022)

We don't get much asphalt work done here during summer months, too hot I reckon. I paid $5.35 a gallon to fill the truck with diesel yesterday at Sam's Club, only took $150!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 26, 2022)

4.40/gallon for regular gas here at the unmanned station. Plenty of road work and driveways are also be paved. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2022)

Geez I paid only $5.05 per gal., but that’s for premium. Was paying over $5.50. Bargain Huh! Used to be $3.00.
Al


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 26, 2022)

We're still paying $5.28 to more than $6/gal depending on the station and location.

The only good thing about those high prices is my retired butt is driving less and less. Instead of grocery shopping every week, I'm pushing that out to two weeks. If requires a bit of creativity as the cabinets and the freezer empty, but that's good.

Jewel factoid the day: Lactose free milk has an expiration date of 2-3 months away! I bought the jug below yesterday, July 25th. Tastes great, too.


----------



## Hijack73 (Jul 26, 2022)

Our Sam's has been really aggressive about being the lowest in town.  3.46 for 87 Saturday, the next lowest was 3.56 and most were still around 3.69, including the WM (usually second cheapest) that's 3ish miles from Sams.


----------



## BigW. (Jul 26, 2022)

Gas pumps used to automatically shut off at $100.  Now that barely fills the wife's Honda.  Pumps around here are set at $150 now.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 26, 2022)

Diesel used to cost less than regular gas due to costing much less to refine. The fuel savings in a couple of years would cover the cost of the more powerful engine and tranny. What the hell ever happened to the good old days!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 26, 2022)

I paid 5.49 (after a 10cent discount) last time I filled diesel......Ouch! two years ago it was 2.25....

Asphalt is going for $150 a ton installed in my parts right now.....2 years ago it was $55 to 70......


----------



## dls1 (Jul 26, 2022)

My car, as well as my wife's, call for top tier premium. For us, that means Shell's V Power premium.

Around a month ago, we were paying $7.79/gal. Three weeks ago, it had dropped to $7.59/gal. Then, a couple weeks ago, it was $7.29/gal., and last week it was $7.19/gal. I don't know what it's going for now, but I'll find out in a couple days. I've got a very long way to go to come anywhere near the prices  others are posting on this thread anytime in the near future.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 26, 2022)

sawhorseray
 , I agree on diesel price. When I bought my Duramax in 04, it was 35¢ cheaper than gas, thought i was a pretty smart fella. That didnt last long.
$5.09 diesel yesterday, 
$4.99 for gas can of premium for mower


----------



## clifish (Jul 26, 2022)

dls1 said:


> My car, as well as my wife's, call for top tier premium. For us, that means Shell's V Power premium.
> 
> Around a month ago, we were paying $7.79/gal. Three weeks ago, it had dropped to $7.59/gal. Then, a couple weeks ago, it was $7.29/gal., and last week it was $7.19/gal. I don't know what it's going for now, but I'll find out in a couple days. I've got a very long way to go to come anywhere near the prices  others are posting on this thread anytime in the near future.


yeah my wife's benz says premium...bs,  the last 10 tanks has been the cheap stuff and no ill effects.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 26, 2022)

All I will say is that two years ago we, the USA, were energy independent for the first time in 75 years. We were net exporters of energy two years ago. Now we are begging the world for energy. We never ran out of energy, so why this now? What a difference two years can make.


----------



## old sarge (Jul 26, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> All I will say is that two years ago we, the USA, were energy independent for the first time in 75 years. We were net exporters of energy two years ago. Now we are begging the world for energy. We never ran out of energy, so why this now? What a difference two years can make.


AMEN!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 27, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Diesel used to cost less than regular gas due to costing much less to refine. The fuel savings in a couple of years would cover the cost of the more powerful engine and tranny. What the hell ever happened to the good old days!



Changes made to the formula would be my guess. I remember seeing diesel pickup drivers with their head in the engine bay using a torch to dethaw their gas lines in the winter months. 

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 27, 2022)

Diesel finally just dropped to $4.99 a gallon here. Not sure of gas prices...I have two Diesel pickups. Ethanol blends are cheaper,  than non ethanol.

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 27, 2022)

We're at $3.68 for reg and diesel still hovering around $5 a gallon in south Ga.
But Krispy Kreme is selling a dozen of their glazed donuts on Wednesdays for the average price per gallon. Paid $4.69 for a box of goodness this morning !

Keith


----------



## dls1 (Jul 27, 2022)

clifish said:


> yeah my wife's benz says premium...bs,  the last 10 tanks has been the cheap stuff and no ill effects.


I understand what you're saying, clifish. My wife's had several Benzs, her last being a 2015 E350That car had a naturally aspirated V-6 engine with around 300 HP. Though the specs called for premium fuel only, she alternated between premium and mid grade with no issues. Her current car is a 2018 Audi RS7P with a twin turbo V-8 and a little over 600 HP. Radically different engine, and level of performance. Top-tier premium only.


----------



## clifish (Jul 27, 2022)

dls1 said:


> I understand what you're saying, clifish. My wife's had several Benzs, her last being a 2015 E350That car had a naturally aspirated V-6 engine with around 300 HP. Though the specs called for premium fuel only, she alternated between premium and mid grade with no issues. Her current car is a 2018 Audi RS7P with a twin turbo V-8 and a little over 600 HP. Radically different engine, and level of performance. Top-tier premium only.


yeah she has the soccer mom C300 with the turbo 4 banger


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 27, 2022)

Filled the work truck the other day with diesel. $5.59 a gallon. Put just about $475.00 into the tank. Its a Mack with a 95 gallon tank.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2022)

I fixed this problem a couple years ago:
I quit driving, and bought Mrs Bear a 4 Cylinder.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jul 27, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I fixed this problem a couple years ago:
> I quit driving, and bought Mrs Bear a 4 Cylinder.
> 
> Bear


Did the same thing for my parents in PA,  old man can't drive anymore (COPD,  quad bi-pass) and got my mom a 4 cylinder Outback,  great car for the Pocono roads.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 27, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Filled the work truck the other day with diesel. $5.59 a gallon. Put just about $475.00 into the tank. Its a Mack with a 95 gallon tank.



I feel the pain I have a 100 gallon tank I use to fuel the tractor and skid steer filled it last week that was 465 bucks then filled my dually diesel truck the tank was in another 154 bucks then filled 4-- 5 gallon gas cans with non ethanol gas for the mower and polaris ranger not a cheap day at the gas station and the pump cuts off at 175. With a 1 ton dually 4x4 and an F150 and a Yukon XL it's never fun going to fuel up with these prices  but at least I'm comfortable when I go lol


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 28, 2022)

I bought a siphon hose. Gas is cheap around my place now.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 28, 2022)

clifish said:


> I know they are doing tons of roadwork around me and I mean some big projects.





gmc2003 said:


> Plenty of road work and driveways are also be paved.





civilsmoker said:


> Asphalt is going for $150 a ton installed in my parts right now.....2 years ago it was $55 to 70......


I've heard that asphalt roadwork is around $1,000,000 per mile. Don't know how accurate that is, but there sure is a lot of it going on here in South Carolina, too.

As for gas and diesel prices here, around $3.50 for 87 octane gas and $4.50 for diesel. Ethanol free gas is about $4.50 for midgrade and that's what I use in my boat. It all digs deep in the wallet when compared to just 2 years ago...


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 28, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I've heard that asphalt roadwork is around $1,000,000 per mile. Don't know how accurate that is, but there sure is a lot of it going on here in South Carolina, too.
> 
> As for gas and diesel prices here, around $3.50 for 87 octane gas and $4.50 for diesel. Ethanol free gas is about $4.50 for midgrade and that's what I use in my boat. It all digs deep in the wallet when compared to just 2 years ago...


....the $ per mile is a very subject #....IE my current project is about $30mil/mile (for 51 miles....$1.6B ish).....  The asphalt # is 5-6M ish a mile.....  Interstate vs local road makes a huge difference... oil grades as well.....the numbers above were interstate type....local road stuff would have been 30% lower at least.....


----------



## mike243 (Jul 28, 2022)

We are either side of $4 around east Tn, 1 of my trucks has a 36gal tank the other is 25, thankfully neither of us has to drive to work, I drive company van and she works by the net, thats saving us over $100 in gas every week at least


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 28, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> ....the $ per mile is a very subject #....IE my current project is about $30mil/mile (for 51 miles....$1.6B ish).....  The asphalt # is 5-6M ish a mile.....  Interstate vs local road makes a huge difference... oil grades as well.....the numbers above were interstate type....local road stuff would have been 30% lower at least.....


WOW, and here I was thinking that $1,000,000/mile was high!!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 28, 2022)

North of Dallas
Regular $3.43
Diesel $4.39


----------



## bill1 (Jul 28, 2022)

I've noticed the price differential between all-gas and EV technologies (hybrids, PHEVs, and all-battery cars) has been really going up, partic the dealer mark-up portion of the out-the-door price.  Hoping gas coming down may help there too.  Our next car, and we need one soon, really could be at least partially electric, but it's hard to justify the OTD price if you think gas could be equilibrating again to earlier prices.  

Regarding USA's energy independence, we were leading the world in fracking technologies so we were producing (probably still are?) record amounts of natural gas...good for larger-scale electrical production but not easily put in your car's tank.  So the beauty of EV's is you get to use some of that made-in-USA energy for your daily commute.  The "beauty" of oil (crude or refined) is the ease of putting it in a tanker and shipping across oceans or in a pipe from Russia to Europe.  But that also makes it a global commodity bought&sold on a global commodity (capitalism!) market.  When wars decrease the supply, all users suffer.  (I'm not looking for a politics fight but I'm on Ukraine's side in this one.)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2022)

clifish said:


> Did the same thing for my parents in PA,  old man can't drive anymore (COPD,  quad bi-pass) and got my mom a 4 cylinder Outback,  great car for the Pocono roads.



LOL---I only got one more trip to the Poconos left, and I'll be in a plastic bag on my way to "Red Rock Run" to join my Brother Jim & both of My Parents, escorted by Bear Jr & others.

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 28, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> WOW, and here I was thinking that $1,000,000/mile was high!!


Just got the word today that bids that opened on Tuesday for small volume asphalt tons were $280 a ton..... 

PS 6 lane interstate reconstruction is $$$


----------



## clifish (Jul 28, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I only got one more trip to the Poconos left, and I'll be in a plastic bag on my way to "Red Rock Run" to join my Brother Jim & both of My Parents, escorted by Bear Jr & others.
> 
> Bear


Let's hope that is a long way away Bear,  A long way away!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 28, 2022)

South GA was 3.55 for 87 regular with ethanol and 5.01 for diesel only 89 bucks to fill the F150 the wife drives to work which is a 70 mile roundtrip. I had a couple projects going in the last week or so and pulled the gooseneck with and without the tractor so need to fill the F350 with diesel again


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 6, 2022)

Gas prices are thru the roof here in CA. I just paid $6.47/gal for Regular. It will continue until for another 4 1/2 weeks.


----------



## old sarge (Oct 6, 2022)

Remember this when you vote.


----------



## clifish (Oct 6, 2022)

yeah,  they will try to lower them until the midterms...may not work.  Not trying to get political but releasing our reserves now is what it is.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 6, 2022)

That's what the oil companies are counting on.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 6, 2022)

old sarge said:


> Remember this when you vote.


That's what the oil companies are counting on.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 6, 2022)

The moving out of the strategic oil reserves was just stupid. We will pay a heavy price now at the pump. Just wait.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 6, 2022)

And I heard on the news today that OPEC is going to cut back production..  there goes prices again


----------



## clifish (Oct 6, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> And I heard on the news today that OPEC is going to cut back production..  there goes prices again


that is why FJB is releasing more of the strategic reserves...trying to preserve the mid-terms then bend us over after


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 6, 2022)

Sucks all around
Why did the dollar get removed from gold standard to petro standard.

Strategic reserves was part of the DoD to insure fuel for the military.


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 7, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> What the hell ever happened to the good old days!


American voters became morons.


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 7, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> And I heard on the news today that OPEC is going to cut back production..  there goes prices again


When someone spits in a Saudi King's face they should not be surprised when the Saudi King spits back.


----------



## 3montes (Oct 7, 2022)

I wonder if there’s anyone who has the solution to OPEC market manipulation?


----------



## Bigtank (Oct 7, 2022)

Gas is going back up paid $3.49 last week yesterday it was $3.84 here in Iowa


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 7, 2022)

I heard oil tankers burn about 2.5K gallons of fuel an hour. I wonder how many carbon credits Brandon is buying to offset the deliveries.

Chris


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 7, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I heard oil tankers burn about 2.5K gallons of fuel an hour. I wonder how many carbon credits Brandon is buying to offset the deliveries.
> 
> Chris


I've been saying for years - only the worst of humanity rises to the top...


----------



## clifish (Oct 7, 2022)

Grabbed a tank full at Costco yesterday @$3.04  I am sure that is the last time I see that for a while.   Oh wait,  maybe November 7-8 it will be cheaper and then it will be $6.50 on the 9th.


----------



## 3montes (Oct 7, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I heard oil tankers burn about 2.5K gallons of fuel an hour. I wonder how many carbon credits Brandon is buying to offset the deliveries.
> 
> Chris


I think the plan is to have them run on batteries the same as the Airbus cargo planes.


----------



## Plinsc (Oct 7, 2022)

Jumped an average of .30 a gallon last night here in the upstate of South Carolina


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 7, 2022)

3montes said:


> I wonder if there’s anyone who has the solution to OPEC market manipulation?


An energy independent USA, like we were 2 short years ago. And that did not include the XL pipeline.


----------



## bill1 (Oct 7, 2022)

2 years ago no one was driving due to Covid.  Let's not wish for that again.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 7, 2022)

bill1 said:


> 2 years ago no one was driving due to Covid.  Let's not wish for that again.


LMAO!
What planet are you from again, I missed it?

planes were in the air, goods were being delivered by truck, people were going to work every day, trains were running, good grief it was a very small part of society that had the luxury to sit home and get paid while having groceries delivered to their homes. I wasn’t one of them and I went to physical work every day, bought my groceries and supplies and maintained a small business through that crap.

Didn’t drive because of Covid,, hahahhha.


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 7, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> LMAO!
> What planet are you from again, I missed it?
> 
> planes were in the air, goods were being delivered by truck, people were going to work every day, trains were running, good grief it was a very small part of society that had the luxury to sit home and get paid while having groceries delivered to their homes. I wasn’t one of them and I went to physical work every day, bought my groceries and supplies and maintained a small business through that crap.
> ...


I wish for 2-years ago every minute of every day.


----------



## clifish (Oct 7, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> I wish for 2-years ago every minute of every day.


yes it was awesome,  made it from my house on LI to my house in PA 2.5 hours every time.  Now back to 3.5-4


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 7, 2022)

clifish said:


> Grabbed a tank full at Costco yesterday @$3.04  I am sure that is the last time I see that for a while.   Oh wait,  maybe November 7-8 it will be cheaper and then it will be $6.50 on the 9th.


We're up to 3.89/gal.  here. I take it NY still hasn't reinstated the gas tax.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 7, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> We're up to 3.89/gal.  here. I take it NY still hasn't reinstated the gas tax.


$3.54 here. Up a qtr from yesterday. We never suspended the gas tax


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 7, 2022)

Everybody stay tuned for 6-7 dollar gas this winter, and God help you on heating fuel. I’m really afraid of the pain coming this winter with fuel. Food price too, but that a different story. 2023 will be painful in my humble opinion so hunker down and store what you can now.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 7, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Everybody stay tuned for 6-7 dollar gas this winter, and God help you on heating fuel. I’m really afraid of the pain coming this winter with fuel. Food price too, but that a different story. 2023 will be painful in my humble opinion so hunker down and store what you can now.


Emily is a highly successful commercial realtor in our area. You should hear what most of her multi million dollar investors are saying. Scary stuff


----------



## clifish (Oct 7, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Everybody stay tuned for 6-7 dollar gas this winter, and God help you on heating fuel. I’m really afraid of the pain coming this winter with fuel. Food price too, but that a different story. 2023 will be painful in my humble opinion so hunker down and store what you can now.


Yes this years pain in fuel/fertilizer and transportation will reflect in next years food prices.  That is already set in stone!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 7, 2022)

To the Refineries...

I understand everybody is in business to make a profit...  rightfully so...  But when you didn't reach your goal of *MILLIONS/BILLIONS *of dollars of profit Last Quarter...  Doesn't mean ya have to raise gas prices... A$$hls

I'm just kinda glad I don't have to witness the direction the world is going in for any length of time... I'm a lot closer to my end than I am to my beginning ...  just saying ...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 7, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Emily is a highly successful commercial realtor in our area. You should hear what most of her multi million dollar investors are saying. Scary stuff


I am aware Jake at least locally. And yes it’s freaking scary what may be coming.


----------

